# Practical living



## big O (Mar 8, 2007)

Read scripture daily 
Pray daily
Only argue about things that make a difference
Exercise daily ( do I still have your attention?)
Always tip your waiter
Never expect more of others than what your willing to do
Look at people at the face when people are talking to you 
Come to church
Love intentional 
Can you add more?


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

judge not
watch your tongue
smile more
give thanks and praise more often
learn to say I'm sorry
hug your kids ever day
tell your wife you love her just because'
look to the sky today
laugh
get plenty of sleep
we are all different
nobody's perfect
accept what you can
don't tackle what you can't
it's ok to say no


----------



## big O (Mar 8, 2007)

The absolute here is to love one another. Love GOD first then love one another.
I Cor. 13:4 See how you do on the love test. We all fail because of sins. But GOD never fails because He is perfect. The concept here is to remember to love not to be so concerned about your gift that was given to you, the greatest gift is to love!


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

We all need to think about what you guys have said every day or at least when someone doesn't treat us the way we think they should or whenever we get down on ourselves for some shortcoming. It usually boils down to what Jesus said: Love God with all your heart and your neighbor as yourself.


----------



## catfish101 (Aug 13, 2007)

If you want to feel good about youself, maybe the next time you drive through Mc Donalds. When you go to pay for your food look behind you and pay for the car behind you also. It could be someone in need.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

KEN KERLEY said:


> We all need to think about what you guys have said every day or at least when someone doesn't treat us the way we think they should or whenever we get down on ourselves for some shortcoming. It usually boils down to what Jesus said: Love God with all your heart and your neighbor as yourself.


I post scripture every day because the whole story is told from the entire Bible. I personnaly would want someone to read the entire story to understand how and why God sent His only Son. Some people can go to hell as far as I'm concerned. LMAO! CF?


----------



## big O (Mar 8, 2007)

I believe that Jesus Christ died for my sins and on the third day by the power of God he was raised from the dead. When you believe this with all your heart there is going to be a lifestyle change. The old self died when Christ died and the old self was buried with Christ but now the new self was raised from the dead just like Christ was raised from the dead. Read I Cor. 15:1-4 the gospel of Grace of Jesus Christ.


----------

